# Pen Pals



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello there all! The title really is the gist of this post. I have been looking for a snail mail pen pal. I feel like letter writing is a dying art. I love doing it, but honestly not many people are too keen on the idea. 

So whada you say?

Sarah,


----------

